# Had a panic!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya girls,

I started bleeding this morning. It's brown with pale red going through it. I wasn't going to phone clinic and was just going to leave it until the lovely Marble told me to phone them.

They've increased the cyclogest to three a day and been put on bed rest for the rest of the wait.

She reckoned it could be implantation or one of the embryos coming away.

I honestly thought it was all over...but obviously not    So I'm now in bed with a nice cup of tea.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Vicki

I got everything crossed for you.

Take it easy

Nic


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Vicki
i have everything crossed for you to
love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun I also have everything crossed for you, and please stay in that bed and rest up. 

Good luck hun, sending you         positive vibes.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

ive crossed everything that can be crossed for you hunni, do as you are told n have plenty of bed rest!

       ​take care sweetie, love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bleeding is getting heavier and fresh red blood   Put another pessary in


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen this Vicki hun  
Try and relax sweetheart, easier said than done I know, but keep them leggies up, and try and think  

I'm here for you hunni, whenever you need me     
Lotsa love darlin
Gayn
XXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi sweetheart, how you holding up?
Couldnt text you again this afternoon from work the bloomin phone wouldnt stop ringing and was sooooooo busy but was thinking of you.
Hope you're in bed with that laptop and not sat at a computer!
Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

How you doing hun? Hope everything ok. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm laid on the sofa with laptop as wireless connection signal couldn't get through to bedroom from Living room

Not feeling great...But just wishing for that little glimmer of hope.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just blown ya bubble up so you got 3 x 7's now for extra luck Vicki hun!  Ran out of puff so couldnt run to 4 x 7's!  My PC would have crashed


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

fingers crossed 4 you hope its all alright 4 u

love tara


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

thinking of u vicki hope u are ok take care and look after yourself         lucky 7 for u luv gail


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

am thinking of you hunny

wishing you lots of luck- and hope that those little blighters hang on in there
Love Pi


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Vicki

Thinking of u babe

      ​
all my love and positive thoughts

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Vicki - Sorry for not replying sooner have only just seen this....Ive got my fingers crossed for you hun....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Vic,
only just logged on, wishin u so much luck, it's unbelievable     ^reiki
u hang in there chicken  
Thinkin of u.x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Vicky....                  for you hunnie
Lotsa love, Ceri x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

How you doing today Hun? 

Hop-e all is going well and hope the bleeding has stopped now! Don't go giving up now Hun, You promised me we would we rubbing bumps at the next meet! Just remember that!  Not long to wait now Chick.

Thinking of you and you know where I am 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww thanks girls, dunno where I'd be without you all

Still bleeding...but hasn't got any heavier...just a steady flow. We could still be rubbing bumps nicky  

Keep you updated.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi vicki

only just seen this

sending you big hugs

xxx


----------

